# How to get more room on SD card to backup emuNAND and sysNAND



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

It keeps failing... not sure how i can clear space..

All I have is the files needed to do this process

https://github.com/Plailect/Guide/wiki/Part-4-(Getting-the-OTP)


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

How big is your SD?

Do you installed any game cias?


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello,

and it is just the SD card that came with the ds ; i did not install and additional cia games either

Thanks


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2016)

How big is the SD card? That will help determine the space you need or if you just need to buy a bigger SD card


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

Is it a new (4gig) or old (2gig) 3DS?


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

It is the NEW 3ds XL


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

Strange. Well, you can go into system settings, data management, and there will be a list of what's installed. Maybe there are things like YouTube or Badge Arcade you can get rid of.

In any case you only need to free up room for one back up, which is around 1.3gb


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

Okay, ill let you no thank you.


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

If you are able to free up enough to dump one NAND, I would recommend getting a larger card before going through the Plailect guide.

You need to do this since you have an EmuNAND:

- backup your old Sd card content
- use emunand9 to dump your emunand.bin
- use emunand9 on your new sd card to create a brand new emunand
- reinject your emunand.bin in this new emunand
- paste back your sd backup on your new sd card


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

Ok great thanks I had another SD card handy (16gb) and got it to work! THanks for your help


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

Now i get a message after backuping up sysNAND... 
"SD if not formatted for emuNAND"


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

Did you do what I said? You can't just copy the SD because the EmuNAND is on a hidden partition that won't just copy over. You have to go through the process I listed above.


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

So I am in emunand9 where do i go after to dump? do i do this in cakes?

EDIT: Ok, i got it. Dumping EmuNAND currently


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

It said failed. 0 space available fsjdfdfj s im a mess :|


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken Emunand9 won't even open in EmuNAND.

Format your 16gb SD using Panasonic SD Formatter. Get into EmuNAND9 using your old SD on SysNAND. Then if I'm not mistaken you can hit select to unmount the SD. Take it out, put in the new one, then set up the new one for EmuNAND.


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

Im actually in sysnand tho when i open homebrew


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

Were you ever able to free up 1.3gb on the old one in System Settings data management? Do that. Dump the EmuNAND. Put that bin on the new SD. Inject that into the EmuNAND you just set up on the new one. Copy the rest of the old SD onto the new SD.

You should be good to go then.


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

There is nothing to erase accept Internet so i did that..

What's better this arm9 thing or rxtools?
Im just trying to make it so i can get *online access* and also be able to use *savemanager* for animal crossing..
I have been working on this for almost a month and not to sure the easiest way to get the right thing on my ds to do simple thing.

Im not trying to play games for other region but just simply have access to Savemanager in homebrew and have online access. Any suggestions? I feel like starting all over again for the 5th time lol :|


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

Let me know if I'm unclear! I don't have my 3DS in front of me.


----------



## zezzo (Apr 10, 2016)

Use Rx arm9 can brick


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

It keeps failing... not sure how i can clear space..

All I have is the files needed to do this process

https://github.com/Plailect/Guide/wiki/Part-4-(Getting-the-OTP)


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

Wait Did you see previous msg?


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh ok, its so much to set up arm9.. so im just going to delete everything of sd card for that specific set up.. and set up rxtools.


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

I've used both Menuhax/EmuNAND and A9LH.

A9LH is nice, but it's not hugely better. If you're staying with EmuNAND, you should use a different CFW -- ReiNAND or AuReiNAND or Cakes.

But either way, if you don't have any games or saves you care about you might as well just start from scratch with the new SD. Set up an EmuNAND.


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

If you decide not to go with A9LH, you can do this after you have everything set up, and you will maybe get a very high boot rate:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-how-to-improve-menuhax-boot-rate-to-nearly-100.410764/


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

EmuNAND for N3DS XL is actually around 2GB, not 1.3. It's good that you're using a larger microSD card, because CIAs like games and DLC can quickly suck that space up.


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

Well, there are different NAND chips. On my US N3DS XL it's just under 1.3gb.


----------



## regnad (Apr 10, 2016)

https://github.com/Plailect/Guide/wiki/NAND-Size


----------



## Kayxo (Apr 10, 2016)

Alright, what are the main folders on the ds that I should not delete to start over on new ad card


----------

